# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  الي مستخدمي adx  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## MMM300

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  ما رأي الإخوه في المؤشر adx من حيث جودته فنيا  وما هي عيوبه  شاكرا لكم تعاونكم

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

بصراحة انا لا استخدم المؤشرات
ولكن اعتقد ان عيوب هذا المؤشر هي كباقي المؤشرات
المؤشرات تتبع الاسعار ولا تتنبأ بحركتها

----------


## محمود علي

بصراحة لم استخدم مؤشر adx فترة كافية للحكم عليه بدقة
لكنه عموما يفيد في معرفة اذا كان السوق في حالة ترند ام تذبذب

----------


## MMM300

> بصراحة انا لا استخدم المؤشرات  ولكن اعتقد ان عيوب هذا المؤشر هي كباقي المؤشرات المؤشرات تتبع الاسعار ولا تتنبأ بحركتها

   

> بصراحة لم استخدم مؤشر adx فترة كافية للحكم عليه بدقة لكنه عموما يفيد في معرفة اذا كان السوق في حالة ترند ام تذبذب

    أشكركم إخواني علي المداخله  وأتمني مزيد من الأراء لأني بصراحه شايف في المؤشر ده  مميزات جميله  ولكن الباك تست  يخفي الكثير من الحقائق فضلت سؤال المجربين

----------


## MMM300

من فوائد هذا المؤشر معرفة قوة مدي قوة الترند وأثره علي العمليات المفتوحه فهيا بنا اخواني نطوره سويا

----------


## أبومحمود

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
 شوف الموضوعين دي عن المؤشر إن شاء الله تفيدك .  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36968.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1248.html

----------


## MMM300

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته شوف الموضوعين دي عن المؤشر إن شاء الله تفيدك .  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36968.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1248.html

   اشكرك أخي ابو محمود علي الموضوعين الأحلي من بعض وبارك الله لك

----------

